# Children born with thin placenta twice as likely to die of sudden heart failure



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

(They're talking about when they're older though, not shortly after birth)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2227385/Children-born-placenta-TWICE-likely-die-sudden-heart-failure.html


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh, interesting! I know someone who died of this, only about 20 

Surely they could just have an op thought to fix their hearts in advance rather than defribulators everywhere - i'd love to see the kids get their hands on those


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh goodness, how terribly sad, to have died at like that at 20. It seems like every other day in the news there's a teen or young adult dying like this.  I think a national screening program, like they suggest, is a really good idean, then maybe they could fix the problem like you say!


----------

